# 2012 Nissan Titan Priced from $27,410; 2012 Armada from $38,490



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan North America has recently announced U.S pricing for the 2012 Armada SUV and 2012 Titan full-size pickup. The Armada will be offered in three models including the SV, SL and Platinum trim levels. Each models is offered with either a two-wheel or four-wheel drive setup, and a 317-hp 5.6-liter V8 engine. The engine will be mated to a five-speed automatic transmission, and a Brilliant Silver has been added as a new exterior colour choice for the 2012 model year.

Check out the full pricing after the jump.

More: *2012 Nissan Titan Priced from $27,410; 2012 Armada from $38,490* on AutoGuide.com


----------

